#     .
!
 -      "   " - .    .
   .
     (   ),  ,    .
   - .
 :
"            .  ,        ,     ,          ."
     ?
  -  1.1

----------


## ZZZhanna

> (   ),  ,    .


  ,

----------


## didesot127

?   ?  ,    TimeViewer    .       -  .
          ,         Whatsapp .

----------


## didesot127

- .

----------

